# How long would you run HGH for and how many iu's?



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

How long would you run HGH for and how many iu's each work out?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

as much as my wallet allowed lol


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

Have a read on the muscle research part of this site...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html

That is a good read


----------



## jak-13 (Sep 15, 2009)

im running 5iu's every other day and intend to for minimum of 6 months mate


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I've not used growth but I'm reading a lot about it right now with a view to going on in the future.

Really depends what you want the growth to do mate - fat loss, muscle size, tendon repair/care??

In some ways most people will say 4-6 iu pd for as long as finances allow.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I plan on running 2iu/day until i'm in the shape I want; then 1iu/day for the rest of my iife.. but be aware that outside of 3-6months, you WILL need to supplement your T4; you MAY need to use extra gluco-corticoids (surprise!), you will need extra test (not as much as we BBs take though!!)- as any anti-aging specialist will tell you.. its not simply a matter of adding HGH..

my anti-aging doc (endocrinologist) says I'm massively overdosing at 2iu/day.. and he rolls his eyes at my 1000mg/week test e use.. however, based on that.. my T4 use of 100mcg/day was TOO LOW!! (blood tests proved I was STILL deficient- I had no probs before HGH use started 4 months ago)- his theory was that very high use of HGH and test meant my other systems where really lagging..

He recommended 1iu or less HGH (to be confirmed by blood tests) and at most 250mg/week test e (would also likely need less T4).. but as I said, I'll do that... after I hit 110kg and 7% (currently 106 and 12.7%).. of course he acknowledged that at that size, i prob need more test/hgh/t4 than his usual patients who only want to be lean/healthy at a "normal" weight 

as for people doing Teenage like blasts... and other high dose regimes- if they did blood/urine tests.. they may see why the results are not as they thought- its not because of chinese GH; its because the body is more complex than they think, and even some CATABOLIC drugs like cortisol are at times used with HGH for optimum results..

Many folks using high doses of HGH aren't getting the results they thought because the body has some rate limiting reactions that need to be addressed to get the extra benefit...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

cheers ausbuilt, i will take all of that into account, its not something i am going to do right now, im going to save up and get my first couple of shows out of the way. i also want to purchase all of the stuff in advance and probably look at purchasing around 400ius of HGH, obviously thats going to be costly but i need time to make sure i get my cycle correct and most effective so its all good


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

What about using peptides instead/alongside?


----------



## balanceof1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't tell you how helpful this info is - thank you very much for sharing!!! Good luck on your goals, sounds like you have the drive, knowledge and determination needed to get there.



ausbuilt said:


> I plan on running 2iu/day until i'm in the shape I want; then 1iu/day for the rest of my iife.. but be aware that outside of 3-6months, you WILL need to supplement your T4; you MAY need to use extra gluco-corticoids (surprise!), you will need extra test (not as much as we BBs take though!!)- as any anti-aging specialist will tell you.. its not simply a matter of adding HGH..
> 
> my anti-aging doc (endocrinologist) says I'm massively overdosing at 2iu/day.. and he rolls his eyes at my 1000mg/week test e use.. however, based on that.. my T4 use of 100mcg/day was TOO LOW!! (blood tests proved I was STILL deficient- I had no probs before HGH use started 4 months ago)- his theory was that very high use of HGH and test meant my other systems where really lagging..
> 
> ...


----------



## lukiboss (Jan 20, 2010)

God o mighty, there is no clear answers on this thread! people are just saying stuff what they believe. The best place to get the real answer is from where the HGH is produced.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

8iu 3x per week for as long as you can


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

lukiboss said:


> God o mighty, there is no clear answers on this thread! people are just saying stuff what they believe. The best place to get the real answer is from where the HGH is produced.


There's never any clear answers to HGH, the people producing the HGH aren't going to give any either.. it's not made for bodybuilders

Everyone i know run different amounts and are in different situations and have varying results

There's ways to use GH to benefit different situations and goals


----------

